# P90 pickup experiences



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey guys,

looking at rolling a few different set of p90s through my new murphy lab R4. Anyone have experience with Wolfetone,Tyson Tone, Ron Ellis or Lollar? Any other suggestions? Any ideas on where to find a vintage set?

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What dont you like about what’s in it now?


----------



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly..chasing unicorns! Lol

one minor complaint would be bridge and neck pickup balance and that I have other pickups that have better touch sensitivity / dynamics / feel..if that makes sense


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im guessing you have experimented with overall height and pole piece height?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> Im guessing you have experimented with overall height and pole piece height?


This is where to start. I actually did this last night on my goldtop, and found I had to lower the neck pickup substantially to get good balance and improved clarity. It looks a little weird but sounds better.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> This is where to start. I actually did this last night on my goldtop, and found I had to lower the neck pickup substantially to get good balance and improved clarity. It looks a little weird but sounds better.


I think every les paul has the neck pickup too high from factory to be honest. Volume bump, bass bump, mud - it should be an even change through sounds imo.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

I agree that the stock Gibson P90s can be pretty great. However, I will add that I have really enjoyed McNelly's offerings. His "regular" P90s are excellent - very dynamic, responsive and sweet while still being punchy like a P90 should. He also puts every kind of humbucker he makes into a P90 format, as well as a really great Charlie Christian option that makes for a fantastic neck pickup (rich but extremely clear and a bit "scooped"). These last options, of course, wouldn't maintain the traditional look of the R4...


----------



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

I always adjust heights and try to dial the guitar in. I also adjust the pole pieces high especially on neck humbuckers and up the value of the pots.

I’m a big fan of unpotted pickups so I think I’ll give Tyson Tone a try..I’m hoping someone has tried the Ron Ellis pickups so they can talk me off of the ledge


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Honestly I’d leave it haha. Make the gear work!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Lindy fralin if youwant something a tad brighter than normal


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll be installing a set of these on Sunday


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

ryanthorne said:


> one minor complaint would be bridge and neck pickup balance and that I have other pickups that have better touch sensitivity / dynamics / feel..if that makes sense


You pretty much described Tyson Tone's P90s. I have a set of 57 Wraptail 50s wind (7.4K - 8.8K). They went in 5 different guitars and always sounded stellar. Darker than the average P90, they are really sensitive to pick/finger attack. Being unpotted, you have to be careful not to scoop the bridge with your hand when playing loud or with a lot of OD or it will squeal. Not really a problem if you move far enough away from the amp.

Tyson's blurb:

The bridge pickup goes from clean to mean with great articulation while maintaining that classic P90 mid range grind. Neck pickup is sweet, warm and clear.
Neck P90 has roughcast ALNICO 4 magnets, bridge has roughcast ALNICO 2 magnets. Magnets are charged individually to very specific levels matching vintage P90 magnets that have been tested for killer sound, balance and dynamics.
Neck 7.4K, Bridge 8.8K

Amazing touch sensitivity and growl with classic P-90 mid range. Killer upgrade for your Les Paul Standard, Special or vintage restoration.

Vintage correct 42 gauge plain enamel wire, hand selected rough cast ALNICO magnets that are individually charged to same levels found in great sounding vintage Gibson P 90 pickups, braided 2-conductor hookup wire. Select alloy steel used for pole screws and keeper bars.

Another elusive P90 would be from Sanford Magnetics. I had a set of 9022 and they are the most bell/piano like sounding P90s I've tried. Incredible clarity and note definition. Good luck finding a set.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

double post


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

X2 on the McNellys!I’ve got a pair in a custom mahogany guitar I just had built,and they are really sweet,responsive,and articulate.They really compliment and highlight all the best attributes of the guitar.


----------



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone actually try the Ron Ellis P90s?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BGood said:


> Another elusive P90 would be from Sanford Magnetics. I had a set of 9022 and they are the most bell/piano like sounding P90s I've tried. Incredible clarity and note definition. Good luck finding a set.


Bridge if I recall

__
https://soundcloud.com/drbgood%2Fsanford-magnetics-9022-vs-tyson-tone-wraptail-57

And neck

__
https://soundcloud.com/drbgood%2Fsanford-magnetics-9022-vs-tyson-tone-wraptail-58


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeffery Young said:


> I agree that the stock Gibson P90s can be pretty great. However, I will add that I have really enjoyed McNelly's offerings. His "regular" P90s are excellent - very dynamic, responsive and sweet while still being punchy like a P90 should. He also puts every kind of humbucker he makes into a P90 format, as well as a really great Charlie Christian option that makes for a fantastic neck pickup (rich but extremely clear and a bit "scooped"). These last options, of course, wouldn't maintain the traditional look of the R4...


McNelly x 3!
My favourite p90 set is a McNelly a5 neck and a2 bridge.
The a2 bridge is very similar to Duncan antiquities
A close second is McNelly regular wind.
Also lollar vintage 50s
I don’t really like the standard lollars.
Another great set i have in a jazzmaster is vineham - old dog bridge and goldfoil neck.
A little different but really awesome sounding pair of pickups.

Nathan


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a Lollar that I think is quite good. But when I needed the P90s on my '53 Goldtop rewound, I went with Throbak. I assume their new pickups would be just as good.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have Lollars in my R4, Throwback in my Jr and Reilander's in my favorite tele. To my ear, the Lollars are outstanding in the R4.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Kinman Pickups: HUM-CANCELLING P90s?
Put a set in my PRS Custom 22. Link is to a previous post on the P90 topic.
Kinman Website: Best Sounding Humbucker Zero Hum Guitar Pickups by Kinman


----------



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Ended up buying a pair of Tyson Tone 57 wrap tail pickups in the end on reverb. I’ll report back once installed..Crossing my fingers I don’t end up with the horrible service many have experienced in the past.


----------



## valcotone (May 5, 2006)

Ordering Tyson Tones can be risky... see forum discussions elsewhere (TGP). I have a set though and bought them before I was aware of the situation. They do sound good. The neck pickup was almost indistinguishable from the stock Gibson in my CS LP Special. The bridge pickup was a revelation though... perfect match in output/grind to the neck position and sounded fantastic.

I've also had Wolfetones and they are a fantastic option... really good, and Wolfe will dial in whatever tones you are looking for.

You can find vintage sets or singles on Reverb and ebay, but they are pricey and possibly come with some risk (not all old ones sound great, but they are consistently good, IME).

I agree with other posts, getting the pickup height right to balance the outputs is priority with any set of pickups.

[Edit: missed the 2nd page and just saw you already ordered a set... good luck!]


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

ryanthorne said:


> Ended up buying a pair of Tyson Tone 57 wrap tail pickups in the end on reverb. I’ll report back once installed..Crossing my fingers I don’t end up with the horrible service many have experienced in the past.


So ? Did you get them yet ?

Remember to start with setting the neck pup as low as it will go. Push on the cover as you screw it down, so not to snap those skinny screws.


----------



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Still waiting… I ordered them on reverb a month ago and they just shipped yesterday.

valcotone, any chance you can compare Tyson Tone to Wolfetone (taking away the shady service of Tyson Tone) I liked the idea that the Tyson Tone aren’t potted. I tend to prefer unpotted pickups.


----------



## valcotone (May 5, 2006)

ryanthorne said:


> valcotone, any chance you can compare Tyson Tone to Wolfetone (taking away the shady service of Tyson Tone) I liked the idea that the Tyson Tone aren’t potted. I tend to prefer unpotted pickups.


Hard to say... I didn't have them at the same time, or in the same guitars.

My memory wants to say that they are very close. It probably depends more on the magnets and winds selected as to how close or different they can be.

I had the Wolfetones in several guitars and they always shined. That’s who I would pick if I were to order again.


----------



## ryanthorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Installed the Tyson Tone tonight and while it’s still the honey moon stage i gotta say they’re killer.

Something to the feel / dynamics of them compare to the Gibson’s…Saying this the customer service wasn’t the best..shipped over a month later.

Was it worth it? For me yes.


----------

